# How much human fish oil for puppies?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My vet said fish oils are helpful but didn't specify how much.

I've got a 5 1/2 month old that is 38 lbs. Which human fish oil is best and how much (because I should be taking some too!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

here are some threads about fish oil
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-1-year/49583-ok-give-puppies-salmon-oil.html


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

When our boys were that age, they were getting 1000 mg a day of human grade Alaskan salmon oil, which is just 1 capsule a day. One is now 3 and the other is almost 2 years old and they each get 2 capsules a day, 1 with breakfast and 1 with dinner for a total of 2000 mg a day. Our 5-month-old German Shepherd puppy is currently getting one 1000 mg capsule a day with her breakfast, but we will bump her up to 2 a day in a couple of months or so when she's a bit older. The brand we use is Pure Alaska Omega and it's free of mercury. DH and I both take them as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The important parts of omega 3s are the EPA and DHA. We use Carlson's Finest Fish Oil which is a good liquid human fish oil. Ours is lemon flavored and really has no fish taste and the dogs all like it. My girls ( adults weighing 65 and 70 lbs) get 1 1/2 - 2 tsp/ day. I'd start him off with just a little (1/4-1/2 tsp) and gradually ramping up as he gets bigger and more used to it.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you just give them a pill? How do you give a dog fish oil?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the liquid mentioned above and just pour the measured amount on their food in the morning. With pills, you can add to their food or puncture them and squeeze onto their food.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Capsules for Pets for my Golden. He takes 3 a day because one capsule is needed for every 20lbs of weight. They also a product that is not in capsule form. Whole Foods carries the human product and only the non-capsule form for pets. I also believe you can order directly from Nordic Naturals website.

Nordic Naturals is known to be the purest product on the market and they make for pets and humans and it is the only product that his Integrative Vet would recommend using. I would suggest contacting them to find out what the difference is between the products if you want to use the human one for your dog. But you can just use two different products from them - one for you and one for your puppy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Be careful if using a human form that it doesn't have added vitamin A, as that can be toxic in large doses.


----------

